# .abm



## Bismark (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,
wollte fragen ob jemand weiss was für eine datei .abm ist. Hatte es unter My Albums gefunden, damit ist kein Programm "Verknüpft". Bei Google.de findet man eher zum Arbeitsamt und zu irgendwelchen Unternehmen Links.


----------



## Cromon (8. Mai 2010)

Bismark hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Leute,
> Bei Google.de findet man eher zum Arbeitsamt und zu irgendwelchen Unternehmen Links.



Wer die letzten Jahre nicht googleabstinent gelebt hat findet da aber massenhaft Links zu abm-Dateien.


----------



## Dr Dau (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Eindeutig kann man es nicht sagen, siehe www.endungen.de.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

